# How small an area?



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

My husband wants to keep bees. We live on about half an acre so I'm not even sure where he thinks we are going to put them since our backyard is where our goats, rabbits, chickens are and our children play back there on their swingset. So front yard it would have to be. Is it possible? If so, where would you put a hive? I was thinking maybe that corner where the chimney is might work so I don't bother them when I garden


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, I can't say I'm experienced, just having started myself, but my entire backyard, containing bees, kids, and garden, is about the size of your front yard. So yes, you do have enough space there.

One thing I _can_ tell you is that the spot next to the chimney might not be ideal if you plan on using your walkway. The hive has kind of a "flight approach corridor", so the bees might bump into you as they approach the landing strip... Might be confusing/stressful for both sides involved.

So you want a fair bit of space in front of the hive- I'd say perhaps 5 yards at least in the direction the entry is facing- so the girls can take off and land.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

face the hive to catch the morning sun if that is possible for you. helps to warm hive on cold days and gets them going sooner.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I have my hives close to my house ,, my wife and grand kids do what and when they want , the girls don't pay any atention to them ... in fact when the grand kids were , young the place they liked to play the most was right in frount of the hives I mean 4, 5 feet from the hive and none of them got stung ..in the spring look out cause they do there cleansing flights and you will get the poop ....


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

As a kid, I kept two hives on a 1/3 acre suburban lot for several years. As much as the family liked the honey, I enjoyed being able to show my friends that I could enter a hive with no protective gear except for a smoker. 

If you are really worried, put a fence a few feet from the hive to keep people from bumping the hives. Then the bees won't bother anyone except someone who is going out of their way to cause trouble.


----------

